# Fare quote same



## Melissa Berry (May 16, 2016)

I asked for a quote for a one way, then round trip. Both gave the same price...


----------



## CCC1007 (May 16, 2016)

It shows the individual segment fare for the two one way trips that make a round trip.


----------



## the_traveler (May 17, 2016)

If you're talking about each segment, it most likely will be the same. If you're talking about the total fare, that is highly unlikely. Unlike airlines, on Amtrak, there is no discount for round trip - the total fare is each segment added together.

Example (to make it easy) - say Boston (BOS) to Washington (WAS) is $100 each way. On Amtrak, the fare would be $200 for BOS-WAS and WAS-BOS. On an airline (assuming the same fare amounts), it may be like $180.


----------



## ehbowen (May 18, 2016)

Remember that the Amtrak website shows fares by segments. If you ask for a round-trip ticket between Houston and Los Angeles, the first price you will see is the same fare you would receive for a one-way trip...it's for the outbound leg only. Only after you hit "Add To Cart" will the website show you the additional price(s) for the return leg.


----------

